# Cae goat labor problems



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

My daughters CAE positive doe has been in labor since yesterday. Up and down, talking and licking, just nibbling on her hay. I checked her last night and all but the last ring of her cervix was dilated, but there was no kid on the other side. She was doing little pushes last night occasionally and I could see contractions. She is a ff so I figured she needed more time. First check this morning last ring of cervix still not dilated, still no kid in position. Called my vet for advice. She suggested manually stimulating the cervix and seeing what happens.

So I massaged (used tons of lube) for a while then just watched her for a while. No more pushing, just pacing and heavy breathing. Checked her about an hour later and her cervix is thickening back up, getting firm again but there is now a kid right there. I have not felt any movement from the kid since yesterday early evening. Called my vet back and left a message.

Not sure exactly what is going on or what to do next. I have dealt with several difficult births, but never one where the cervix would not dilate all the way, or firm back up before delivery. I am assuming a c-section is imminent. Anything else I can try while I wait for my vet to call back? It will be two hours at least until I hear back from her.

Is it possible to keep the kids CAE negative with a c-section?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If kid needs to be removed you can ask for an epesiotomy. Easier on the doe.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmmm, if you can reach it, I probably would pull it. Good luck

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just get the vet out. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions! I did talk to my vet again and I have a couple options.
I gave dex and lute to try and get things moving normally again, but that can take up to 48 hours. I could go the c-section route, but there is more blood involved with that and greater chance her kid would contract CAE from her. I really want to keep the kids from getting CAE if I can help it! I did feel the kid moving about half an hour ago, and that was a big relief.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she opens up for you and gives birth normally! Glad you contacted the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CAE is contracted from milk. not blood, that I am aware of.

If you can manually stimulate her to dilate, it will help. Some take work, but, will loosen up. If the kid is right there, it is best to work at getting it out. Momma is probably exhausted and stopped pushing.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

The two major ways to pass CAE are through milk and blood. Do not "share" needles between goats when vaccinating. That was how my wether got CAE before I knew about the disease.

No progress by 2pm this afternoon, but she was comfortable so I went to work and left my cell phone for my daughter. She got home a little after 3 and kept watch till I got home after 7. She had dilated again, all except the last ring of her cervix again. I massaged it again and within about half an hour it was open all the way. It was difficult but got the kid pulled, a monster buck. Mom had a slight rectal prolapse and a uterine prolapse, but everything is back where it belongs now. Mom is up eating and drinking, acting great! Already got her started on antibiotics. Sampson, as he is now called, was stressed but doing great now.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay for a healthy boy! So many bucks this year! My doe had two bucks this year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on a successful birth!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all went well, congrats.


----------

